# Ruger American



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I been looking at getting the wife a new rifle to hunt with next year, Pops bought a Ruger American a couple months ago and LOVES IT, he got it in .308 and says for a "cheap" gun it shoots better out of the box than most of his other rifles.

In march Ruger is supposed to release a compact all weather model (6.0 pounds with a 16.5" barrel) and I beleive I will be getting one in .308 for her. She currently shoots a Remmy 700 in .243, Im just looking for a little more lead for her to sling. Was looking into the compact model for its short length in light weight, for most of our hunting situations, I dont believe that the short barrel will be a factor (most shots less than 100 yds, with 200 being tops)

I have read nothing but great reviews on the Ruger American, but my dad is the only person I know who has one. 

does anyone on here own one and what do you think about it?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I can honestly say I have spent hours and hours researching and handling guns in this pricepoint. I would say that the Ruger American is by far, the second best gun in the price range you're looking at. I say second because there is one more in that $300-350 range that I would say is a tad better. That's the Marlin XL7 (XS7 if you're looking at .243, .308, or 7mm-08). 
Both are well above anything else in their class. I opted for the Marlin (I purchased the stainless XS7 in 7mm-08) for my wife. I simply can't believe how great the rifle is for the price. And I have purchased several ther rifles in recent years 2-3 times more expensive than the Marlin. 
Back to the original question, I think anyone on here who has dealt with the Ruger American will agree that you will not regret your choice to purchase one. I truly believe it (along with the Marlin bolt action) is way better than anything else you're going to look at in a similar price range. 
One big difference between the two is that the Ruger is a more modern looking/feeling rifle while the Marlin is a bit more traditional. (Kinda like comparing an a-bolt to an x-bolt). 
In your search for calibers, the .308 certainly gives plenty of options when it comes to factory loads, but take a good look at the 7mm-08. Hornady makes their new American Whitetail in a 139gr for the 7mm-08. Very accurate out of most guns, proven deer killing interlock bullet, not too painful on the wallet. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I did a lot of research back around Christmas for my sister who's son wanted a deer rifle for Christmas. Everything I read said that the Ruger American was top notch for the price. I second the 7mm/08. It's a great round with not as much recoil as the .308.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

bought a Ruger compact in 7-08 for my daghter in Oct and she was stepping up from a 243 also. She's about 5'7" and fine with larger caliber's but it was a good fit and all around caliber for her. Put a Nikon on it and was very happy with the gun and the accuracy out of the box.


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

delta dooler said:


> I been looking at getting the wife a new rifle to hunt with next year, Pops bought a Ruger American a couple months ago and LOVES IT, he got it in .308 and says for a "cheap" gun it shoots better out of the box than most of his other rifles.
> 
> In march Ruger is supposed to release a compact all weather model (6.0 pounds with a 16.5" barrel) and I beleive I will be getting one in .308 for her. She currently shoots a Remmy 700 in .243, Im just looking for a little more lead for her to sling. Was looking into the compact model for its short length in light weight, for most of our hunting situations, I dont believe that the short barrel will be a factor (most shots less than 100 yds, with 200 being tops)
> 
> ...


I do not see a reason to change what she is using. What she has, is a very good combo for deer.
If you must go to a 16.5" barrel, I would stay with a 308win. A slow bullet needs to be on the heavy side, as far as weight is concerned. This is my opinion.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I didn't like the action on the American. I ended up with a 700ADL and love it.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

welldoya said:


> I did a lot of research back around Christmas for my sister who's son wanted a deer rifle for Christmas. Everything I read said that the Ruger American was top notch for the price. I second the 7mm/08. It's a great round with not as much recoil as the .308.


Im leaning toward the .308 mainly because I have 300 rounds of once fired brass that I can reload, the 7mm/08 is a great round, I own a Savage in that cal and it is deadly, as far as recoil, i would think that recoil would be the same between the two since they use the same casing with the 7mm/08 just being necked down.



BowChamp said:


> I do not see a reason to change what she is using. What she has, is a very good combo for deer.
> If you must go to a 16.5" barrel, I would stay with a 308win. A slow bullet needs to be on the heavy side, as far as weight is concerned. This is my opinion.


the .243 is more than capable for sure, but alot of our hunting is in the river swamp usually close to creeks, sloughs, gum ponds, etc, and I have had to swim to recover several deer the past couple years that she has shot that ran a considerable distance even after a good shot was made.

Usually shot oppurtunity is quick and doesnt last long, so quicker kill shots for her are tough to make (neck, high shoulder, even head shots) so lung and heart shots are what is usually made and the difference in dropping a deer pretty quick rather than one that runs off 50+ yds can make the difference in loading a deer in the boat or losing one in the water.

Ive had good luck with 30 caliber rounds as far as dropping deer relatively close, JMO but I think a heavier bullet is better for shorter range deer hunting rather than a fast light one. 



SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I didn't like the action on the American. I ended up with a 700ADL and love it.


 
To each his own, alot of people prefer the Remmys action over the Rugers, Ive handled both and IMO the Ruger is smoother than any of the 3 ADL's I have. The Remmy ADL also weighs 1.25 pounds more than the Ruger, and keeping the rifle as light as possible is one of my top goals.

thanks for the replies !


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep. 308 all the way for what you do.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Also, you'll get more recoil with a lighter gun. My remmy is super light, and I can't imagine anything lighter. It has a built in recoil pad that makes it to where you don't even feel a kick.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

This is great info. I have been keepin an eye out for reports on the Ruger American. Thinkin bout getting me one.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

I bought my wife a ruger American this past summer and she loves it. Shes taken two does with it this season and hopefully a buck before the seasons out. Shoots 1" groups with factory ammo and a little better with handloads. Been experimenting with 120gr ballistic tips and 120 gr sierra pro hunters 48 grains of H4350. 3,000 fps muzzle and kicks similar to most 243's ive shot. Knocks 'em flat so far. No complaints


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Its a 7mm-08 by the way


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

I checked out an american at x-mas time. Two things i didn't like were the fact that the cartridge rattled on every one i picked up, not sure if that would still happen after being loaded. second the stock seems kinda flimsy if you notice at the end it will bend when you put your hand on it touching the barrel, this kinda eliminates the "Free Floating" design. I would like to hear any one elses opinion on the rattling cartridge that is and would be a deal breaker for me, the flimsy stock on the other hand i could deal with.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

The only thing about a short light weight gun is it is harder to be accurate with. Not because the gun isn't accurate but because the handling of the gun is more difficult. You have to have lots of patience and learn to squeeze the trigger. For an inexperienced shooter or someone who doesn't spend a lot of bench time behind a gun that is light and short like that will have problems controlling shots. Just my .02. Having a heavier or full size gun with a longer barrel may be a better option. Plus that .308 in a 6lb gun will pound a small framed person.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

I own a ruger compact 308. It shoots a descent group up to 150 yards. I use it a lot because with it being lightweight it is very easy to maneuver around, especially when sitting for long periods of time in a stand-not moving your arms around to keep your blood flowing-then suddenly there is a deer and you go to pick up your rifle and it feels like it weighs 20 pounds-no matter if the adrenaline is flowing or not. As for recoil-its gonna kick some when your sighting in it shot after shot-but once there is a deer on the other end of the barrel, recoil is the last thing you worry about or ever even feel in my opinion. But this is my go to gun when I am hunting in areas less than 100 yard shots


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Take A Look*

Would recommend that you add the Ruger M77 MKII Compact into the weapons that you will end up considering. I have the stainless/laminate version that is chambered in 308Win and absolutely love it. I floated the bbl in mine and took the trigger down to 2lbs 13ozs. Super easy to do. 

May I also suggest that you consider the lighter weight bullets. Especially if you are a reloader. IMO,for the deer and hogs down here all you need is a 130gr Barnes TSX or TTSX. Any solid copper will out penetrate and usually out expand any other bullet of the bi-metal makeup. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Lots of great comments


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> Would recommend that you add the Ruger M77 MKII Compact into the weapons that you will end up considering. I have the stainless/laminate version that is chambered in 308Win and absolutely love it. I floated the bbl in mine and took the trigger down to 2lbs 13ozs. Super easy to do.
> 
> May I also suggest that you consider the lighter weight bullets. Especially if you are a reloader. IMO,for the deer and hogs down here all you need is a 130gr Barnes TSX or TTSX. Any solid copper will out penetrate and usually out expand any other bullet of the bi-metal makeup. --- SAWMAN


 
That is a SWEET rifle ! I looked at it and it is fine, but the price tag on it is darn near double compared to the American. I have a M77 MKII in .300 WM and I love it.

+1 on the solid coppers !


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Also........*

.......if I were not suspecting a shot at a larger hog,I would drop down to the Barnes 110gr solid coppers. Barnes offers several different types of this bullet and launched fast,or just about as slow as you want(to mitigate the effects of recoil),this bullet should be great. There is even a 110gr that is designed for the slower vels of a SBR. They will even open at the 300BO vels(2350-2400fps). 

Since where I hunt there was a 409lb hog taken last year....at least for now....I will stick with the 130's. The below buck was downed with this bullet about 3 weeks ago. The gun ---> Rem 700SPS TAC.16.5" bbl,JP Brake,B&C Stock,Leupold VX-R 3-9X50(CDS) --- SAWMAN


----------

